# sarò un albero



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2015)

View attachment 9848(PECCATO IN ITALIA SIA ILLEGALE)
Il tipo di albero è scelto in vita dal defunto e sarà cura dei parenti e degli amici seguirne la crescita. E’ un nuovo luogo deputato al culto dei progenitori: un bosco sacro, una foresta della memoria, che eviterebbe anche di disboscare per continuare a creare cimiteri...






Jeffrey Tousey per “Upworthy”



Due creativi italiani sono in missione per reinventare il modo in cui ricordiamo i nostri cari scomparsi. Alla morte non ci piace pensare, ma sappiamo che prima o poi la dovremo affrontare. Finiremo in un tetro cimitero o dentro a un’inquietante urna di famiglia. E se invece ci aspettasse un posto bellissimo?






Anna Citelli e Raoul Bretzel hanno un’idea: si chiama “Capsula Mundi”, è una bara biodegradabile al 100%, e rappresenta un progetto di sepoltura naturale. “Capsula Mundi” è un contenitore a forma di uovo realizzato in plastica di amido (si ricava da piante con ricrescita stagionale, quali patate e mais), nel quale il corpo del defunto viene disposto in posizione fetale. La capsula è poi piantata nel suolo, come un seme nella terra, e sopra è piantato un albero la cui essenza viene scelta in vita dal defunto e sarà cura dei parenti e degli amici seguirne la crescita. E’ un nuovo luogo deputato al culto dei progenitori: un bosco sacro.







foresta della memoria al posto dei cimiteri

Invece di tagliare gli alberi per fare spazio ai cimiteri, non è meglio ripopolare la foresta della memoria? Non è bello pensare che il nostro corpo fornisca ossigeno e protegga la natura? Purtroppo questo tipo di sepoltura non è legale in Italia e negli Stati Uniti. L’attuale normativa cimiteriale non consente le inumazioni “verdi” ma attualmente csi stanno apportando delle modifiche per disciplinare le attività funerarie


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Non è legale, come non è legale lo spargimento delle ceneri.

In realtà, però, per quest'ultimo, escamotage ce ne sono.


----------

